# ARCADIA COKE?



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

Help!!! The bottle is embossed " A J ROE " I think, and "Arcadia, Florida". On the edge of the base it reads "BOTTLE PAT'D MAR 7, 1922" and "6 FLUID OZS".
 On the base is "COCA COLA BOTTLING CO" and the number "586". I can't find it in my books. I think that it is a soda water bottle but I don't know, does anyone know what it is worth?  Here are some pics.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

pic 2


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

pic 3


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

pic 4


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

pic 5


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey huff, It is a soda water and worth about $50. For some reason alot of the FL soda waters bring really good money. Some in the hundreds. The Coke bottles from there are super rare and can bring $400 to $500 in near mint shape.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Warren I had no idea on this one, I usually collect the hobbleskirt cokes. I just try to get the ones from different cities, a woman contacted me and said that she had a lot of old bottles that she was selling and let me come down and pick out what I wanted. I found this one and a few different bottles. The only reason I took this one was because the Coca Cola Logo on the bottom. 
  She sold me a Pepsi Thermometer too, I have a pic of it posted in Not a bottle under another discussion.
  I do know that she has several boxes of the Coca Cola Syrup jugs sealed and full and the old dispenser bottles which I really want to get hold of. I haven't seen any this color before, they are amber and red. Not the normal green color. She said that she would get back with me on those, I hope that she does.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 14, 2007)

if you want to know an exact date for that bottle look on the bottom i can see it in the picture (5) it will be a LGW mark with the date on the sides like this 5LGW5  would be 1955


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for the info on this. Like I said I collect hobbleskirts and I really don't pay much attention to the others, so that helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 14, 2007)

That's a really nice bottle.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you but this one is not what I am into so I decided to list it on ebay. Now if it was a hobbleskirt it would stay with me. I have posted this one under current auctions.


----------

